# Competition Time: Kagero Top Drawings Messerschmitt Bf 110-G All Models



## Maximowitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks to the generosity of a special Polish person I have a spare copy of this fine book to give away, complete with decals.

All you have to do is answer this simple question:

Who flew Bf110E-2/N, Stkz. VJ+OQ?

First come, first served.

I can already hear the Googling......


----------



## imalko (Apr 1, 2011)

Rudolf Hess


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 1, 2011)

We have a winner! If you'd like to PM me with your address I'll have it in the mail to you Monday.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats Igor. A nice shot.


----------



## imalko (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks mates! 
Paul, I would say that _special Polish person_ isn't the only one generous around here. Very nice of you. One PM coming your way...


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done Igor - I hope you like the book.


----------



## imalko (Apr 1, 2011)

O, I'm sure I will. Thanks again... 
Funny thing about the code of Hess' aircraft. I had it in the back of my head, but couldn't put my finger on it so I really had to google it to be sure after all.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll have to make my next competition question Google - proof!

Q/ What colour socks was Werner Streib wearing in his record breaking debut with the He219 A-0?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2011)

One white, one grey! The rear fuselage of Hess's aircraft used to be at Duxford, but I missed it during my last visit - wonder if it's still there?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 1, 2011)

It's on display at the IWM London now Terry.

White? Grey? You're guessing Terry.... 

I can tell you what colour his underwear was when he "landed" that UHU.

Brown.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info Paul - wondered what had happened to it. BTW, I have it on very good authority that his socks were those colours - they got mixed up in the wash! His undies, on the other hand, were never seen again ......


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you ever seen the photos of that UHU he, er, landed that night? There's definitely a dark streak down the middle of that runway...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2011)

That was adrenalin - and we all know what colour that is!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2011)

RUDOLPH HESS!

Oh, am I too late? 

Congrats Igor - remember that colour sequence thing....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a touch late Andy. I think I might do another Nachtjagd themed competition in the near future - possibly UHU shaped.

.... and I've come up with a right b*stard of a question to go with it!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 5, 2011)

Bring it on!


----------



## imalko (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to report that I received this book from Paul today. All came in one piece, with only one corner of the book slightly bent (courtesy of the post office no doubt). But it's not a big deal. Decals are intact.
Thanks again Paul.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 18, 2011)

A pleasure my friend.


----------

